# Schlauch verstecken !



## Tabor12 (29. Sep. 2012)

Guten MOrgen !

Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage  WIr sind jetzt gerade dabei, unseren Schlauch "einzubringen". Die Folie ist schwarz und der Schlauch grün... weil ich im Internet nach dem günstigsten Angebot für eine 2 Zoll Saugschlauch gesucht und genommen hab. Der Führt jetzt bei uns in der Tiefzone bei der Mauer ins Wasser - sieht man ja "kaum" auf der schwarzen Folie. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie wir den möglichst unauff. tarnen können ? 

LG Irene


----------



## Nori (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

Hallo Irene,
mit der Zeit "tarnt" sich der Schlauch von selbst und deine schwarze Folie bleibt auch nicht schwarz.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

Warum hast keinen schwarzen Schlauch genommen, ist auch nicht teurer??


----------



## Tabor12 (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

@ Nori: Naja, auf der steilen Mauer wird sie ziemlich dunkel bleiben oder ?
@ Günter: Weil ich kein günstigeres Angebot gesehen habe als dieses  Schwarzen Schlauch 2 Zoll hab ich keinen günstigen gefunden.

LG


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

Bekommst das nicht evtl. mit Pflanzen hin?
Oder evtl. hast ja noch Reste von der Teichfolie, die du drumm wickel kannst,dann ist alles gleichfarbig!


----------



## Nori (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

Folie sollte nie sichtbar sein - nicht nur wegen der Optik, sondern weil ihr die UV-Strahlung nicht gut tut.
Deshalb sollte jegliche sichbare Folie durch eine Böschungsmatte, Rasenteppich etc. abgedeckt werden.
Da geht auch an Mauern, ist halt aufwändiger.
Schau mal hier:
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Ufer-Bautechnik/
Ganz interessant sind die Taschenmatten ...


Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

Ist schon klar, dachte aber zur Tarnung des Schlauches wird´s gehn, könnte man ja schnell mal tauschen.


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Schlauch verstecken !*

Moin,

ich hab den Schlauch mit Ufermatte umwickelt und die Kabelbindern festgemacht. da sieht man nix mehr, zumal die Ufermatte inzwischen unter und über Wasser allerbest bewachsen ist.


----------

